# Sudwala levy paid for 2012



## TSTex02 (Jun 21, 2011)

I just paid my 2012 levies in less than 24 hours total - from my initial email to the deposit showing in my RCI(USA) account. Thank you again Elize, Niky and team. You are the best!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 21, 2011)

Agreed, Sudwala is the greatest.  It's why I still hang on to them.


----------



## wheaties (Jun 27, 2011)

*Sudwala's the Best!*

I agree -- sent my e-mail to pay my fees late Friday afternoon U.S. time and by 8 a.m. Monday morning, my weeks were in the bank!  Niky and team are the best!


----------



## stevedmatt (Jun 30, 2011)

This thread reminded me my levies were due. I paid them (about $600 for 2 weeks 1 BR). The whole process took 48 hours. I can't believe they are so slow.


----------



## skiner (Jun 30, 2011)

Is this the correct email address to use  levies1@royalhservices.com

If not, would someone plead provide a good email address.

Thank you,

Liz


----------



## stevedmatt (Jun 30, 2011)

That is a good address. I would CC niky@royalhservices.com also.


----------



## skiner (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you, I have sent two emails to levies1@royalhservices.com with no response.  I will wait a few more days before I send another.

Liz


----------

